# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 17.02.2018 - 18.02.2018

## CyberHelper

HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:programdatamacromediaflash playermacromedia.comsupportflashplayersyserrorchec  k.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

